# Preferred Ending to La Serva Padrona (Pergolesi)



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Wikipedia says, that the original ending to Pergolesi's La Serva Padrona (not to be confused with Paisiello's La Serva Padrona) was the duet, Contento tu sarai (Serpina, Uberto), but that it it later became customary to replace this final duet with another, Per te ho io nel core, which Pergolesi wrote two years later for his comic opera Il Flaminio. Not sure who decided to replace the original finale or whether Pergolesi would approve, but whcih one do you prefer?

I threw in the option of preferring Don Pasquale as it has some similarities to La Serva Padrona, namely a dominating woman.

Here are examples of both endings:

*Original finale: Contento Tu Sarai*





*Replacement finale: Per te ho io nel core*


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Well this opera must be very obscure if no one else is even voting on it.

Ha ha, my own private poll here on TC. I win!


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

TBO, I did not pay close attention to the plot when I went through it. But this is a highly important work in the history of music (which is sadly overlooked nowadays).


----------

